# infill plane



## Art Rafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Love those infill planes. :yes: Ralph


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Very nice! It would be great for smoothing down match sticks, too!


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

I love the style. How are the sides attached?


----------



## Art Rafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Yea, I use them to sharpen toothpicks and to build miniature furniture and model airplanes, etc.

Some of my planes are one solid cast piece. Others are fabricated and silver soldered together. Ralph


----------



## Old Air Force (Jan 14, 2013)

A real beauty.


----------



## Art Rafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks. And watch how beautifully it works. :yes: Ralph


----------



## Dam8 (Jan 22, 2015)

love your work Art!


----------



## Paul_R (Nov 26, 2014)

Those little planes are awesome! The camera work made me dizzy though...:laughing:


----------



## Dam8 (Jan 22, 2015)

My small repair plane


----------

